# Happy New Year Sale,Buy 1 Get 1 Free，Worldwide Free Shipping



## LabpeRep (Dec 28, 2012)

[h=2]Happy New Year,we are running a special of 

*GHRP-6 5mg,Buy 1 get 1 FREE, 98.73% purity*

*CJC-1295 without DAC 2mg,Buy 1 get 1 FREE, 99.03% purity*

*Thymosin Beta 4(TB500) 2MG,Buy 1 get 1 FREE, 98.22% purity*

 At Labpe, we quality control every batch of our products and make sure that only the top notch peptides are sold.  Checkout our MS and HPLC Reports
[/h][h=2]GHRP-6 Report[/h] BATCH: M121001-L552757
 MS REPORT: MS
 HPLC REPORT: HPLC


 [h=2]CJC-1295 without DAC Report[/h] BATCH: M121108-L775676
 MS REPORT: MS
 HPLC REPORT: HPLC


 [h=2]tb500 Report[/h]  BATCH: M120813-L668934
 MS REPORT: MS
 HPLC REPORT: HPLC
 MS VIDEO: MS
 HPLC VIDEO:: HPLC


						    And checkout with coupon for 10% off.
*coupon code: happynewyear* 

coupon is valid until Jan 3th 2013.
coupon offers worldwide free shipping .
The code applies to all the peptides.
No minimum purchase required.
    Labpe, U.S. made peptide, shipping worldwide with an average of 5  business days delivery, overnight shipping available for U.S. delivery.


----------



## woodland (Dec 30, 2012)

Nice,picked up some cjc 1295.


----------



## Pohooo (Jan 1, 2013)

if I buy 3 cjc 1295 I will get 6 cjc 1295??Shipping to russia is free?


----------



## Laborer (Jan 1, 2013)

Damn no ghrp2?


----------



## LabpeRep (Jan 2, 2013)

Pohooo said:


> if I buy 3 cjc 1295 I will get 6 cjc 1295??Shipping to russia is free?


yes,you will get 6,and worldwide free shipping.


----------



## LabpeRep (Jan 2, 2013)

Laborer said:


> Damn no ghrp2?


We will run ghrp2 buy one get one sale next time.Thanks for your attention.


----------



## JonP (Jan 3, 2013)

This is my favorite peptide source for sure!


----------

